# New Hunter from Louisiana



## Buckhunter316 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello everyone! I am just getting started in Bowhunting and have learned a lot from each one of your posts. I haven't yet purchased my first bow, I have borrowed friend's and shot at the proshops. I am looking for a left handed great starter bow that I can probably find fully dressed for $300.00 to $400.00, or even less if possible. Specs are 28.5" to 29", preferably a 60 to 70lb draw. I welcome all suggestions and am eager to get started and put down some great deer.

Two quick questions, how do you PM, and what does ttt mean?

Thanks to you all...


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

*Welcome*

to a fellow Louisianaian! 

To P.M. somebody click on their user name. You'll see a drop down menu. click on send Private message and go from there.

ttt is short for to the top. Any time anyone posts on a thread it gets moved to the beginning of the list for that forum. Posting ttt or bump or ^ is a quick way to do that.


John


----------



## bowfisher 51 (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk, Buckhunter316........Hope you enjoy the site.....


----------



## Buckhunter316 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Thanks 41 Mag...*

I appreciate the help. It makes sense... Nice to meet you..


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*welcome buckhunter*

keep your eye out in the classifieds for a lh bow good luck


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Buckhunter316. If you search the Classifieds I'm sure you'll find a bow to get you started. Hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

41mag and buckhunter316 where in Louisiana are yall at.


----------



## GregC (Dec 1, 2005)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT. I got my first bow here on AT last month. A lot of great deals here.:wink:


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

hawgdawg said:


> 41mag and buckhunter316 where in Louisiana are yall at.


Outside of Vivian. Northwest corner of the state.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

Know right where it is. I lived in Shreveport several years ago and have moved to Many. I do some hunting around Benton.


----------



## Buckhunter316 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Reply*

I'm in Baton Rouge. Do most of my hunting in the Spillway and a little around Gonzales.


----------



## GregC (Dec 1, 2005)

*Bows*

Hey Buckhunter316, do you ever go to Bowie's or Spillway Sportsman? Some of us go there to shoot.


----------



## Buckhunter316 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Sure*

I go to spillway sportsman about twice a month to look at all the stuff. I was looking at a used PSE Triton they had there, a Diamond setup, as well as a Bowtech, but I don't have all that much to spend right off. Where do they shoot? I've never seen the range.

I've talked to the guys a Bowie's on the phone a few times, asking advice.

Both places have some extremely smart archers... I learned just as much from them as reading..


----------



## julesj93 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Welcome To AT Bowhunter316*

Have a great time here, you've sure come to the right place to become a great Archer


----------

